# Leaves in the Cemetery



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife just doesn't get it... she wants to use the leaf blower to remove the leaves from my cemetery! Jeez! :googly:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

OK, on that note I was just gonna post. Its been very warm here for this time of year and not many leaves have fallen yet. Im quite worried since I use them to cover the bases of my props.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I year you, Z-F,
One year our lawn service guys blew all of the leaves out of our cemetary a week before Halloween. We had to rake up leaves out of the woods and down the street to cover the ground.
Since then, I really like to use hay. Its bright enough so people can really see the shapes of each stone and it doesn't blow around too much, which is great for covering wires and other unsightly stuff. Hay makes the entire scene come together as one mass (kinda like Necromancer "creep" in Warcraft)
hehe


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Funny!
Our leaves are dropping at a pretty good clip. About a week before, I won't rake at all. They settle in with the unmown grass and make a neat effect. My wife has a thing for mums and plants a lot of them. I strategically place tombstones in front of them. Don't want the graveyard looking all pretty or anything!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Out here in sunny CA we don't get a lot of leaves dropping until well into November, but a co-worker brings me the leaves from her maple tree. It seems to drop leaves much earlier than most. Since my graveyard is in a concrete driveway, leaves are a must-have.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

*Leaf in the graveyard*

The day before yesterday I took my blower and blew all my leaves into the graveyard. The old guy next door was watching me. He just shook his head in disbelief and went into his house.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I knew something was missing last year from our yard haunt and couldn't put my finger on it. Then this year I've been testing the fog chillers on the lawn and there's LEAVES all over the place. So I asked my Dad to collect a bag of his leaves because my Grandma's house (where the yard haunt gets 150-250 T-O-T's) doesn't have trees nor many leaves. I hope they don't rot too bad in the bag by Halloween. Luckily in Ohio there's plenty of leaves, just not on my Grandma's yard LOL


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

OK, so I took a garbage can and a rake, and wandered down the street knocked on the neighbors door and asked permission to rake their leaves today.
They were than happy to let me.
I raked 3 garbage cans full, and will do the same next weekend.


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

I still don't have as many as I want for the grave yard, and I'm in northern Ohio. goofy year.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Anybody needing leaves is more than welcome to come get them from my yard! I've got plenty.


----------

